# I hope you find happiness



## waaom (May 18, 2004)

I hope that all of you find complete peace and happiness in your lives. I want you all to live calm and comfortably, free of worry. I'm not just saying that either, I really mean that. You know.. I'm in the same boat as the rest of you but things are kind of looking up lately. Above all I want to say don't be wholly concerned with your own pain and getting relief from your pain. Help somebodyelse. Give them something, do something good for them, spend some time with them. If you pray then pray for somebody that you know is going through a hard time.


----------



## volleychick06 (Oct 15, 2004)

well said! Keep up the progress and thanks for the words of encouragement for everyone


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

I am glad to hear things are better for you. I hope your life continues in a positive direction. 

I hope we all overcome this too...we will if we keep moving forward as much as possible! Thanks for posting this nice message. :thanks


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## yinyang (Nov 14, 2004)

:thanks Good advice!


----------



## mermaid (Nov 8, 2003)

I wish you the same Waaom


----------

